
Scientists warn of Spain’s ‘premature’ exit from lockdown - DoreenMichele
https://apnews.com/c86603031e64a7c8870d47392c7e5df3
======
rogerkirkness
It's very clear (Dutch study yesterday as an example) that this is much more
widespread than current surveillance is capturing. Which means it's both
milder and will become increasingly hard to transmit with the same R0.
Bringing the economy back to some degree is clearly sensible if you already
reached unmitigated spread. In Lombardy region of Italy for example, 70% of
blood donors have antibodies, so they essentially have herd immunity due to
unmitigated spread despite lockdowns. Spain seems like it experienced
something similar in places, so might as well go back to work and work on
normalizing instead of more shelter in place pain.

